# Septic Tank Installition Help



## metzade (Sep 26, 2008)

hey guys, 

i need some help i am orginally a gc and had hired a skiiled plumber to install a 1500 gallon septic tank and a 3000 gallon leaching pool, ,my buddy is not able to help me out any more and i am left installing the tank my self, is there anything specfic i need to know my basic plan is to run the cast 4" cast iron pipe from the waste line to the septic tank then install again 4" cast iron to the leaching pool, from what i have read online the septic tank needs the two inlet t's from the inside of the septic tank, i am also installing pre cast covers, is tehre anything else that is amjor that i would need to know


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

metzade, this forum is for professional licensed plumbers and companies who have in their emply an individual who is licensed in plumbing. 

You may want to vistit this site and post your question
http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------

